# Brazilian company



## patrickfrade (May 20, 2015)

Hello, we are a company in the coffee business.

We are located in Brazil in the south of Minas Gerais.

We work with Green coffee and roasted and ground coffee.

We are looking for distributors / partners for re-sale of our coffee in other countries.

Our coffee is in vacuum packaging.

We also work with private label.


----------

